# Replacement battery for Tri-Tronics G3 Receiver (Collar)



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can purchase batteries for my Tri-Tronics G3 Collar? Are they still available? Thank You Paul


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Paul, 


if if you do a search there was a recent thread on this topic. In my search the only option for me was to purchase a whole new receiver on EBay. If you search there you will find a few used and maybe even new receivers but at the time there were no batteries. 


Steve


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Collar clinic?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Paul Frey said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase batteries for my Tri-Tronics G3 Collar? Are they still available? Thank You Paul


Transmitter or receiver? I had Batteries Plus build one for the transmitter using the old battery pack as a template. Amazon has an array of what is advertised as Tri Tronics receiver batteries. I would remove the battery and compare. My receivers are G2 and the have a sealed battery pack which is no longer manufactured.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Do a search on Amazon for TriTronics replacement batteries, they have both receiver and transmitter batteries.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

lennie said:


> Collar clinic?


Nope ….. Garmin is no longer carrying this battery with zero stock available for dealers.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

HCRP replacement batteries...Amazon/EBaY


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Here you go:

*Collarclinic.com | Dog Training Equipment | Remote Training Collars‎*


www.collarclinic.com/‎


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Reginald said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *Collarclinic.com | Dog Training Equipment | Remote Training Collars‎*
> 
> www.collarclinic.com/‎


https://www.collarclinic.com/product/g2collarbatt.html


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Talked to Collar Clinic two weeks ago , zero stock available for collars, transmitters yes , collars no and never will


Reginald said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *Collarclinic.com | Dog Training Equipment | Remote Training Collars‎*
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you to all that commented. I will check out these recommendations


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Lion Country Supple shows the G3 collar replacement batteries in stock for $34.95.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Just talked with Lion Country and they are no longer available.


----------

